# Kernel 2.6.33?

## banditman

I would like to install kernel 2.6.33 where can I get it from and how to install?

----------

## jcTux

Unmask it

See the doc : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

----------

## banditman

Thanks for that quick reply   :Laughing: 

----------

